# PandaSage and Corran's Image Shop (Now making Chibi Avatar Clones)



## Bakapanda (Aug 18, 2009)

*Panda and Corran's Image Shop*

*Welcome to Panda and Corran's Image Shop!*​ 
_What all gets done here:_
*Gifs*
* Sets*
* Avatars*
* Signatures*
* Transparencies
Transparent Gifs 
Chibi Clone Avatars
*​ 

*Rules/About Requesting:*
*1*. Have to have at least *20 *posts
*2*. Your signature *must* be turned off, for *all* posts.
*3*. Cred/Rep, goes on between you and who's got your request.
*4*. Two requests per person, until a we get a couple more people here.
*5*. No spam please.
*6*. If you would like something special done, no problem , just give kind of a basic idea of what you want.
*7*. Re-host your finished requests.
*8*. Sometimes things come up and people might have to leave, so please be patient if it seems like it's taking a while. If it's been a week and there's been no word at all, re-request or PM and ask what's up.​
*Gif request rules*
*1*. Link must be given to source with exact timecode of scene you want. Youtube or other streaming media is fine. If it is from anime give the exact name and episode number as I may have it already.
*2*. The length for sigs can only be up to *11-12 seconds*. Avatars *2-3 seconds*.
*3*. Editing scenes together is fine but exact _timecodes_ must be given. Must add up to 11-12 seconds. Be specific please.
*4*. Border preference must be said. Border/borderless and colour/no colour.
*5*. Custom subtitles/text is allowed. 
*6*. I will crop out all subtitles and other marks unless asked to keep them.
*7*. Do you want it looped, or fade in to the first frame?

*Chibi Request Rules:*​*1.* Gots to have *1,000 posts/be a Senior Member*.
--_Can be debated if you want one for a *Profile* Avatar, just PM me._
*2.* Only one Chibi at a time per person.
*3.* And *one* Chibi request a month.

*Corran* and *Darth Nihilus* do the gifs.
*dolphinabottle*, *Koroshi *and* Myself * have the rest.
​


----------



## Corran (Aug 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Gif image examples_


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sig/Trans/Set Examples:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 19, 2009)

*Corran had an awesome idea...
Chibis move now 
​*


----------



## Corran (Aug 19, 2009)

Marina said:


> Am I first?
> 
> GIF sig request (to match my avy )
> 
> ...



Order recieved


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey guys, nice new shop. 

So... I was wondering, would you guys happen to also do some manga coloring? It didn't say in the opening but you did mention something about special request. I looked at other shops but I don't think they do that sort of work. So how about it.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 19, 2009)

Set request
Avy
Size-150x150
Stock-man sized porcupine 

Sig
Size-420 x 135
Text-Bump
Stock-man sized porcupine 

Rep +


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 19, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Set request
> Avy
> Size-150x150
> Stock-man sized porcupine
> ...



Gotchas 
And once you post the page, you as well *Jze0 *


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome,  glad to hear it.

Heres the page I want done:

And here are some color pages so you know what her hair and eye colors are, etc.


Please do this to the best of your ablilities. I plan to make some ava and sig out of it when its done so I hope it looks good. Thank you and if need be please take your time, ok.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 19, 2009)

Edited my request srry
Text:Bump


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 19, 2009)

*^Vegeta^Two^:

*Something kinda like this?*


Spoiler: Sig 








Rep/Cred por favor, if you use. 
*


----------



## Damaris (Aug 19, 2009)

Corran said:


> Here ya go Marina
> 
> Make sure to credit






Thank you, I love it. 
Rep & cred are yours of course 


I also am pleased for some reason that one of my transparency requests made it as an example.


Good luck with the shop, guys!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2009)

Can I have this trans'd/resized please?


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 20, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have this trans'd/resized please?



Gotchas


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks   .


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 20, 2009)

*Kelsey:
**
**

Cred/rep por favor 
*Jze0, still working on the coloring


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 21, 2009)

. Thank you~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2009)

now I have my foxy ladies. Now I need my team Bad Ass.

middle right all of Aokiji and the smoke


Middle Left(awesome Kuma pics are hhard to find)


to the far right, just kenpachi and hi sword


far left, just gilgamesh


 center


 thanks


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 22, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *^Vegeta^Two^:
> 
> *Something kinda like this?*
> 
> ...




Its amazing
Rep + and cred on my forum

Now i Need one fro this forum
Set request
Avy
Size-150x150
Stock-Super Devil

Sig
Size-420 x 135
Stock-Super Devil
Text-Bump


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 22, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> now I have my foxy ladies. Now I need my team Bad Ass.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Its amazing
> Rep + and cred on my forum
> 
> Now i Need one fro this forum
> ...




Gotchas 


(Almost done with the coloring btw, have had distractions >.>)


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 22, 2009)

_^Vegeta^Two^:_

Did it to lift some work off of Panda's shoulders

Avatar:



I added a dotted border as I felt it looked good that way. If you don't like it I can re-do.

Sig:



Not good with text, added dotted border, if you don't like it I can re-do.

Rep and Cred please.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 23, 2009)

*VastoLorDae*:



Cred/rep por favor


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 23, 2009)

Could I have a trans of this?



I want the stormrider and the guy playing frisbee ^^


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 23, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Could I have a trans of this?
> 
> 
> 
> I want the stormrider and the guy playing frisbee ^^



Gotchas as soon as I get home


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool! oh and when I say stormrider I mean the badass guitar player riding that...that...what ever it is as well, not just the text.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 24, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> _^Vegeta^Two^:_
> 
> Did it to lift some work off of Panda's shoulders
> 
> ...




Did not really follow the size requests and I dont like it sorry
You can try again but Pandas sets are really good


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 26, 2009)

*Waking Dreamer:*

I'm not too happy with it personally, but then again, this is the biggest trans I've had in a while, and I tend to find little things that don't stand out to normal peoples 

Sorry for the wait, been a little busy 



And Vegeta, I'll do yours...
He hasn't been on in a few days


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Thats great.

I know what you mean. I love air gear art because its so stylish and funky...but when you decide to colour/wall/sig his work you have to be prepared to spend quite a bit of time on it.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 26, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Waking Dreamer:*
> 
> I'm not too happy with it personally, but then again, this is the biggest trans I've had in a while, and I tend to find little things that don't stand out to normal peoples
> 
> ...




sure


----------



## SolidBoss (Aug 27, 2009)

hi can i please have a Transparencie of this?



thanks


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 28, 2009)

SolidBoss said:


> hi can i please have a Transparencie of this?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



Gotten


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 28, 2009)

Shop going good ^_^


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 28, 2009)

*A junior and senior set out of this:*
x_Zen_x
*Border For Ava:* Solid than dotted
*Additional Notes:* Make it hawt and awesome


----------



## SolidBoss (Aug 28, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Gotten



 how long will you take? thanks once again


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 28, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> *A junior and senior set out of this:*
> Pictures found by Hisagi
> *Border:* Solid than dotted
> *Style:*Square



Gotchas 



SolidBoss said:


> how long will you take? thanks once again



And not long, since I just got my internet back about 5 minutes ago, haven't had it all day. However, can you turns off yous sig again por favor?


----------



## SolidBoss (Aug 29, 2009)

sorry about that i forgot!:amazed


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 29, 2009)

*Vegeta:

*

*
SolidBoss:*



Cred/reps por favor 

*Vampire*, yours is coming up


----------



## SolidBoss (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks a lot


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 30, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Gotchas
> 
> 
> 
> And not long, since I just got my internet back about 5 minutes ago, haven't had it all day. However, can you turns off yous sig again por favor?


I changed the stock in my request to a higher quality one. Hope it would work better.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 30, 2009)

*Vampire*, Hows this?
If you like it, all I have to do is resize it


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 31, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Vampire*, Hows this?
> If you like it, all I have to do is resize it


I dun really like the background and I need an ava too


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 31, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> I dun really like the background and I need an ava too



Oh I knows, was just to see if you liked it. 

What would you like for the background then


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 1, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Vegeta:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Thx
rep+cred


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 2, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Oh I knows, was just to see if you liked it.
> 
> What would you like for the background then


Dun really know  but I dun like beaches


----------



## Stella Loussier (Sep 3, 2009)

i need a signature, from this web site: Link removed ( sorry it's long) send me a message on my profile when you got it.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 4, 2009)

dark entity said:


> i need a signature, from this web site: Link removed ( sorry it's long) send me a message on my profile when you got it.



Apologies for the delay, getting it done tonight.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 5, 2009)

Cred/rep if you use por favor


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey PandaSage.

My request is pretty simple, all I want is for all the text to be removed and the heart to be filled up, thats it. Below is the image.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 5, 2009)

Here ya go Jze0:


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 5, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Here ya go Jze0:



Cool Thanks PandaSage.  Oh... and don't worry about my last request its being taken care of. 

*Reps*


----------



## Damaris (Sep 5, 2009)

Request: Sig and avatar.
Sig: 55-1:05, subtitles removed. Omega Level
Avy: here 1:18-1:21, junior size.

Standard border for the avy. If it's not too much trouble, could the sig have the same border as yours does Corran? I'm really jealous of it. If not, just give it the same border as the avy. Thank you. pek


----------



## Corran (Sep 6, 2009)

Marina said:


> Request: Sig and avatar.
> Sig: 55-1:05, subtitles removed. no some random avatar creator I found
> Avy: Link removed 1:18-1:21, junior size.
> 
> Standard border for the avy. If it's not too much trouble, could the sig have the same border as yours does Corran? I'm really jealous of it. If not, just give it the same border as the avy. Thank you. pek




*Spoiler*: __ 








I went back to scratch about 3 times for these  I didn't see your edit until too late 

With this kind of border it ups the file size a bit so I had to make a couple of sacrifices.
The sig I cut a short sequence to keep it under the size limit. The avatar isn't as high quality as I like and it ran too long and was almost double the avatar limit size 

If there are any changes you want made don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd like to request an avatar.

*Size:* One Junior-sized and another one Senior-sized, if possible
*Border:* Could you do two versions, one with a border and the other one without one?
*Effects:* Don't add any special effects, please. No text.
*Stock:*  (the guy with the hat on the left)


----------



## Stella Loussier (Sep 6, 2009)

*thanks!!!!*



PandaSage said:


> Cred/rep if you use por favor


 thanks I love it!!!!


----------



## Damaris (Sep 6, 2009)

Corran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry 

But I think they look great, thanks for all your hard work! Cred and rep are yours


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 6, 2009)

Got ya dia


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 6, 2009)

*Diarrhea*:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 7, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Diarrhea*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much. It looks great.
+rep


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd like to request a few signitures from this video
Iron Maiden

can I get clips from these time frames? All of them signatures.

1:09-1:11

1:15-1:18

1:25-1:26

They all need to be within the legal sig limits for this forum. Can you make it as big as you can make it, but within the forum rules size limits?



Can I also get them with black borders?


----------



## Corran (Sep 8, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> I'd like to request a few signitures from this video
> Link removed
> 
> can I get clips from these time frames? All of them signatures.
> ...



^Got ya. Will get on it when I get home.
Just to be sure you want them as seperate gifs that will be 1meg each or one gif edited together that equals 1meg?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Corran said:


> ^Got ya. Will get on it when I get home.
> Just to be sure you want them as seperate gifs that will be 1meg each or one gif edited together that equals 1meg?



If you can edit them all together into one gif that equals 1meg and is still decent quality and a decent size, that would be great, but if you can't then having them separate fine. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Corran (Sep 9, 2009)

Here ya go ~Greed~.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _Separate Versions_ 













Hope it's what you wanted


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Corran said:


> Here ya go ~Greed~.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for that, Their perfect. I really appreciate it. +reps.


----------



## SolidBoss (Sep 18, 2009)

I need another Transparencie please



thanks!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 18, 2009)

I liked the work you guys did last time so Im requesting a new set. Can I get this clip made into a sig? Its already compressed to 1mb. And can you make it as big as you can, just like my last request?

and can I get this made into a sig aswell?

And this made into a 150x150 Avatar that loops?

all of them with black borders please.

Thanks again.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 18, 2009)

SolidBoss said:


> I need another Transparencie please
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



Here you go.



BTW please turn off your sig.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi everyone I was wondering if I could get a transparency of this one.



I just want the main image with the chains, dont worry about the flying debris of srtring like things.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Scratch that request...nevermind dont need it.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 19, 2009)

I got a request. 

I'd like a transparency of this picture, the girl in the bunny suit in the front. A sig sized version and a normal sized version.

Cred && rep will be given of course.  
Thanks.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 19, 2009)

Marina said:


> I got a request.
> 
> I'd like a transparency of this picture, the girl in the bunny suit in the front. A sig sized version and a normal sized version.
> 
> ...



I've got you.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 19, 2009)

Here you go Marina:


*Spoiler*: __ 








In case you also want an avatar as well:


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2009)

hello!

can you by any chance resize this to senior size avatar?
one with border and one without plz. 

http://forums.narutofan.com/showthre...9#post25603869

rep will be given of course! thank you


----------



## Damaris (Sep 20, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Here you go Marina:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you! That's really amazing work, wow she looks great. Thanks so much! I'll credit and rep you of course! pek


----------



## SolidBoss (Sep 21, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW please turn off your sig.



im a bit late but thanks


----------



## Corran (Sep 22, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> I liked the work you guys did last time so Im requesting a new set. Can I get this clip made into a sig? Its already compressed to 1mb. And can you make it as big as you can, just like my last request?
> 
> and can I get this made into a sig aswell?
> 
> ...



Sorry it took me so long, haven't had access to my gif computer.



*Spoiler*: _Sig versions_ 










Starr said:


> hello!
> 
> can you by any chance resize this to senior size avatar?
> one with border and one without plz.
> ...



Here ya go, hope its what you were after.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 22, 2009)

Corran said:


> Sorry it took me so long, haven't had access to my gif computer.



Thanks, Their perfect, +reps. I like your work, whenever I have a request Ill be sure to come to you.


----------



## santanico (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks Corran!!! I already repped


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Sep 27, 2009)

Good evening!

3 GIF sig request, I want them to be separate also... 

Here

3:00 - 3:12

Basic black border and looped, please. Thanks!


Here

2: 10 to 2:20  and also  2:27 to 2:33


and one avatar request
150x150 Avatar that loops

Here

0:19 - 0:22


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm back! cuz you guys are awesome...

can you resize this for a senior size avatar? border is fine..
if you can focus it mainly on the guy plz, rep will be given =]


----------



## Corran (Sep 29, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> Good evening!
> 
> 3 GIF sig request, I want them to be separate also...
> 
> ...





Starr said:


> I'm back! cuz you guys are awesome...
> 
> can you resize this for a senior size avatar? border is fine..
> if you can focus it mainly on the guy plz, rep will be given =]



I'll get you two's stuff done in the next 12 hours


----------



## Corran (Sep 30, 2009)

For Miroku:


*Spoiler*: _First sig gifs_ 









*Spoiler*: _Second sig gifs_ 









*Spoiler*: _Avatar gifs_ 









For Starr:

*Spoiler*: _Avatar gifs_


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you so much! You are the best!!!


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2009)

omg, you.are.amazing. 

'nuff said.

EDIT: is there any chance you can shorten the length of the avatars? at 341.8kb or under... thank you.


----------



## Corran (Oct 1, 2009)

Here ya go Starr


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2009)

Corran said:


> Here ya go Starr



jeez, you're awesome. 

rep as soon as I can pek


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 2, 2009)

I had to come back because I absolutely love my sig and avatar! 

I have two new sig requests please!



0:57 to 1:07




0:57 to 1:04

thanks!!


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2009)

^ you might want to turn off your sig 

I have another requests as well corran 
Strongarm (The Jurails)

Strongarm (The Jurails)
00:15-00:18
both for senior avy
border is fine for both


----------



## Krix (Oct 2, 2009)

Avatar request. 

Strongarm (The Jurails)
time: 0:53 - 0:56
senior avatar
dotted or rounded border, please.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 2, 2009)

Corran, I'll do a gif or two, if you would like


----------



## Krix (Oct 2, 2009)

^ I don't mind if you do it.


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2009)

If corran is too busy, I don't mind you doin' it for me panda bear


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 2, 2009)

Starr said:


> If corran is too busy, I don't mind you doin' it for me panda bear




Alrighty, I'll do your's and Krix


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2009)

Yukihiko Miroku said:


> I had to come back because I absolutely love my sig and avatar!
> 
> I have two new sig requests please!
> 
> ...



Here ya go. Wasn't sure if you wanted borders so I just used the same ones from your last request.


*Spoiler*: _first one_ 









*Spoiler*: _Second one_


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 3, 2009)

*Starr:

**
*
*Krix:*
It's kinda fast, I can slow it down if you wants. 
*
*


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Starr:
> 
> **
> *



amazing work... I'll rep asap pek


----------



## Krix (Oct 3, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Starr:
> 
> **
> *
> ...



Oh, no, it's fine. <3
I love it.
THANK YOU!


----------



## Totitos (Oct 5, 2009)

Chibi  request por favor

 Thank you


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 5, 2009)

chibi request
with belt please

belt


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 5, 2009)

If anyone wants one of Blind Itachi's Chibi Clone, I's making them


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 5, 2009)

I got the Chibis 

What have I started


----------



## Ito (Oct 5, 2009)

A chibi request. I hope you don't mind, Panda. 


*Spoiler*: _Jin from Samurai Champloo_ 





The guy on the right.








I hope that gave you a good idea of his appearance.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 5, 2009)

Chibi's on hold after Nopins 

Once I have those done I'll take more


----------



## Ito (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 6, 2009)

Moved these to your thread Panda since its your personal thing and maybe people will come here to request them.


----------



## santanico (Oct 6, 2009)

You opened pandora's box panda bear, I'll wait until your taking chibi requests again


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 6, 2009)

can it be animated? 
Frostii
0:04-0:09
150x150
curved and dotted borders


size: 
border: dotted
text: sasuhina is love

please & thanks <3


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 6, 2009)

Got ya sweets


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 7, 2009)

Totitos said:


> Chibi  request por favor
> 
> Thank you



Hows this work  :


Cred plz, rep optional.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh shi...

*subscribes*


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Oh shi...
> 
> *subscribes*





Why thankee


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2009)

You're my supplier, had to do it


----------



## Totitos (Oct 7, 2009)

Panda said:


> Hows this work  :
> 
> 
> Cred plz, rep optional.


caminaria rios por ti 

fantastic job Panda


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 7, 2009)

*VegetaTwo*:

Okay, it reminds me of Stretch Armstrong, but here ya goes 
Any changes, just let me knows.


Here we goes:


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 7, 2009)

Animated be no problem *sweets*, got ya's still 
*
Chibis:*
*Nopins* - Jin
*Darth Nihilus* - Darth Nihilus
*Starr* - Sakura
*Roy* - Conan O'Brian


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 7, 2009)

I didn't know you had your own shop.

Posting to subscribe.


----------



## Mai (Oct 7, 2009)

Now making chibi clones? 

Chibi clone request please

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Chibi: Japan* 




senior size avatar
Thanks in advance~


----------



## Sine (Oct 7, 2009)

Chibi clone request -

Chibi: Xanxus
size: 150x150

BlackSmoke (bottom)
BlackSmoke

please Panda :byakuya


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 8, 2009)

*Sweets:*




*Chibis*:

*Nopins* - Jin
*Darth Nihilus* - Darth Nihilus
*Starr* - Sakura
*Roy* - Conan O'Brian
*Mai* - Japan
*Shiner* - Xanxus


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 8, 2009)

*Nopins:



*

*Chibis*:

*Darth Nihilus* - Darth Nihilus
*Starr* - Sakura
*Roy* - Conan O'Brian
*Mai* - Japan
*Shiner* - Xanxus


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 8, 2009)

i love it  thank you pek


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Panda, I have a chibi request. No rush at all so take your sweet time.

 (This is for the face)

 (Can you notice he only has one shoulder armor? I would like it on both his shoulders.)



Double rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 8, 2009)

*Chibis*:

*Darth Nihilus* - Darth Nihilus
*Starr* - Sakura
*Roy* - Conan O'Brian
*Mai* - Japan
*Shiner* - Xanxus
*Grimmjow* - Capricon Shura Surplice


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 11, 2009)

*Starr*, starting on yous Chibi now 

*Roy* - Conan O'Brian
*Mai* - Japan
*Shiner* - Xanxus
*Grimmjow* - Capricon Shura Surplice


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 13, 2009)

Panda can i get a chibi Clone of this please?

Rock Howard
Edit: fixed link


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 13, 2009)

*Chibis::

Starr* - Sakura
*Roy* - Conan O'Brian
*Mai* - Japan
*Shiner* - Xanxus
*Grimmjow* - Capricon Shura Surplice
*Kenpachi* - Rock Howard

They are being done, just taking a bit


----------



## Soldier (Oct 13, 2009)

.gif request. (:
150x150 avatar please of 0:17-0:19 with the fade to black, please. Any way you can make it fade back in when it loops?
Is it possible to cut the text from the bottom too? If its too much, don't worry about it. (:
Border doesn't matter. Whatever you think looks best. I'm partial to dotted borders. Cough.
Video.

And for the signature, 1:27-1:35
Is that too long? /ano


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 13, 2009)

Heya Panda! ^_^
Can I have _this_ (in spoiler tag) avvie resized to 125x125? 

Border doesn't matter, maybe dotted/whatever looks best. 
When I tried to resize it, I couldn't see the border. >__>


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Oct 13, 2009)

if possible, I would like something along the lines of what VastoLorDae wanted back on page 2, only with these people:

Ulquiorra and Grimmjow (far left and far right)

Ichigo (center)

background

thanks!
+rep


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 13, 2009)

*Starr:



*I'll take some more req in a while


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2009)

aye dios mio! I love it! I'm going to put it as my profile pic... for now!! 

Panda you are zee best pek


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 14, 2009)

^ 



Soldier said:


> .gif request. (:
> 150x150 avatar please of 0:17-0:19 with the fade to black, please. Any way you can make it fade back in when it loops?
> Is it possible to cut the text from the bottom too? If its too much, don't worry about it. (:
> Border doesn't matter. Whatever you think looks best. I'm partial to dotted borders. Cough.
> ...





» Shαinα « said:


> Heya Panda! ^_^
> Can I have _this_ (in spoiler tag) avvie resized to 125x125?
> 
> Border doesn't matter, maybe dotted/whatever looks best.
> When I tried to resize it, I couldn't see the border. >__>





Mowgli Uchiha said:


> if possible, I would like something along the lines of what VastoLorDae wanted back on page 2, only with these people:
> 
> Ulquiorra and Grimmjow (far left and far right)
> 
> ...



Taking you all 

_Doing these^ before I do these v_. 
*Roy* - Conan O'Brian
*Mai* - Japan
*Shiner* - Xanxus
*Grimmjow* - Capricon Shura Surplice
*Kenpachi* - Rock Howard


----------



## Mish (Oct 14, 2009)

Hai chibi request of Marth plz. 


Don't mind a wait, take your time. <3 thanks


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 14, 2009)

Panda, you know Blind Itachi has done alot of naruto characters so just link them to his DA. Just trying to save you some work.


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2009)

hey panda, I know your really busy, but can you make this transparent for me?



take your time, there's no rush here..and resizing isn't necessary :]

lub joo


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 14, 2009)

Mish said:


> Hai chibi request of Marth plz.
> 
> 
> Don't mind a wait, take your time. <3 thanks


*adds to me list 



Grimmjow said:


> Panda, you know Blind Itachi has done alot of naruto characters so just link them to his DA. Just trying to save you some work.



Shall remember that...as soon as I find his DA 



Starr said:


> hey panda, I know your really busy, but can you make this transparent for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can do 


Soldier, Shaina, and Mowgli, coming soon, by tonight.
(Getting some help with yours Soldier, my Photoshop doesn't like to make reasonably sized gifs atm.)


----------



## Soldier (Oct 14, 2009)

It's fine, Pandaman. Take your time. (:


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 15, 2009)

*Soldier*: Being worked on 

*Shaina*:


*Mowgli*: 
I got kinda bored and did some stuff to it as well 
I know Grimmjow's hair isn't perfect, I can redo that it you'd like.


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Oct 15, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Mowgli*:
> I got kinda bored and did some stuff to it as well
> I know Grimmjow's hair isn't perfect, I can redo that it you'd like.




I LOVE IT! don't worry about the hair, i can just fix that myself. WELL DONE!!


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 16, 2009)

*Soldier:

*Had some help from Corran*:


*

Getting yous trans finished up now Starr


----------



## Soldier (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, Panda. I already rep'd you, and I'll go rep Corr now.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 16, 2009)

*Starr:




**​​**Also


**Corran had an awesome idea...
Chibis move now 
*​


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 16, 2009)

gah thats awesome.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 16, 2009)

Want yours to move Kenpachi? 

*Chibi list:*

*Roy* - Conan O'Brian
*Mai* - Japan
*Shiner* - Xanxus
*Grimmjow* - Capricon Shura Surplice
*Kenpachi* - Rock Howard
*Mish* - Marth

Sorry these are taking a while, I should have a better routine soon = more time for Photoshop.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 16, 2009)

yes plox.


----------



## santanico (Oct 17, 2009)

thanx panda-kun pek 

will reap you as soon as I can..


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 17, 2009)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> yes plox.



No problem 
(I need to make some Yuki ones too )


Starr said:


> thanx panda-kun pek
> 
> will reap you as soon as I can..



Yous quite welcome 

...


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 17, 2009)

Panda said:


> No problem
> (I need to make some Yuki ones too )
> 
> 
> ...



yes you shoule make some yuki ones


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 17, 2009)

*Roy:

*


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2009)

...





 

Thanks so much. <33333


I'm totally gonna double rep you


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 17, 2009)

Can you make me a Revy chibi?
Also,can you make it move as well?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 17, 2009)

I have another request. Can you put these animated Gif letters

*Spoiler*: _words_ 







on these pictures



The words "Outskirts Battle-Dome" need to be right above the words "come get your rape." and the words "come get your rape" need to be placed to the right of the page if possible.
and if you can make it so that the letters don't cover anyone's faces that would be great. you can re-size the words if needed.

Also, I need the letters to stay animated, I want the flames to be moving.

The main picture also needs to be 800 pixels wide, the height doesn't really matter.


Thanks again.


----------



## Krix (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, Can you make me a Sai chibi clone?  I don't know if you really need a reference or not, seeing as he's a naruto character ~ But it'd be awesome as well if you could make it move somehow. <3 Thank you. Take your time ~


----------



## Hawkeyes (Oct 17, 2009)

Set Request Junior Size
Avatar:

Focus on Jin's Face, take out the Cloud's and moon. Add some effects, options would be appreciated.

Signature Gif: gara club

Time: 0:01-0:15. Use High Quality version if it makes a difference.

Thank you


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 17, 2009)

Can I have a Ema Skye chibi clone? Thanks :3


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 17, 2009)

Revy said:


> Can you make me a Revy chibi?
> Also,can you make it move as well?





Krix said:


> Hi, Can you make me a Sai chibi clone?  I don't know if you really need a reference or not, seeing as he's a naruto character ~ But it'd be awesome as well if you could make it move somehow. <3 Thank you. Take your time ~





Ema Skye said:


> Can I have a Ema Skye chibi clone? Thanks :3




*Chibi list:*
*Mai* - Japan
*Shiner* - Xanxus
*Grimmjow* - Capricon Shura Surplice
*Kenpachi* - Rock Howard
*Mish* - Marth
*Revy - *Revy*
Krix - *Sai*
Ema Skye - *Ema Skye

*CHIBIS ON HOLD*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 17, 2009)

Panda ou Opened -As Undertaker- Hells Gates, when you said you could do the chibis


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2009)

Samurai said:


> Set Request Junior Size
> Avatar:
> 
> Focus on Jin's Face, take out the Cloud's and moon. Add some effects, options would be appreciated.
> ...



Here is your sig 

Sorry the quality is a bit low but the clip you wanted was a bit long.
Panda should be working on your avatar


----------



## Hawkeyes (Oct 18, 2009)

Corran said:


> Here is your sig
> 
> Sorry the quality is a bit low but the clip you wanted was a bit long.
> Panda should be working on your avatar



Nah man, that is great work. Rep for you, credit for the Shop.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 19, 2009)

*So you all know, as soon as I get this other req done, I am taking a (very) short break from Aphro's shop to do some massive Chibi-making 
**
Chibi list:*
*Mai* - Japan
*Shiner* - Xanxus
*Grimmjow* - Capricon Shura Surplice
*Kenpachi* - Rock Howard
*Mish* - Marth
*Revy - *Revy*
Krix - *Sai*
Ema Skye - *Ema Skye

*CHIBIS ON HOLD*


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 19, 2009)

*Mai*:



*Shiner:*


*Grimmjow*:


*Chibi list:*
*Kenpachi* - Rock Howard
*Mish* - Marth
*Revy - *Revy*
Krix - *Sai*
Ema Skye - *Ema Skye

*CHIBIS ON HOLD*


----------



## Mai (Oct 20, 2009)

omg 

Thanks Panda~


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Panda I want a chibi  no i don't I made my own

they're lookin' good though


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Hey Panda I want a chibi  no i don't I made my own
> they're lookin' good though



...oh wait 



Thankee


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 20, 2009)

Panda said:
			
		

> *Grimmjow*:



I keep thinking chibi had to arms lol. That's why I wanted that shoulder piece of armor on both. Can you take it away from the no arm side?

And it's not 150x150


Beside that it looks Outstanding

I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 20, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I keep thinking chibi had to arms lol. That's why I wanted that shoulder piece of armor on both. Can you take it away from the no arm side?
> 
> And it's not 150x150
> 
> ...



Well, they do have two arms, it's just that their body usually covers their other arm.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 20, 2009)

Again thank you very much


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd like a set (I think that's an avatar and sig, I'm not quite sure).

Stock:  . If that's too large to make a sig out of, then use the smaller version  I have the artists permission by the way, as I am the one who requested the pic to be colored.

I'd like the avatar to be of Naruto's face, and the sig to be the group shot. You could do any effects you want, as long as it's dark and looks kickass.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 21, 2009)

So was my request not possible? heres what my post said just in case you didn't see it.



~Greed~ said:


> I have another request. Can you put these animated Gif letters
> 
> *Spoiler*: _words_
> 
> ...


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 21, 2009)

_Moving_ chibi request when you are ready for more: 



Trafalgar Law.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 22, 2009)

Some Random Weird Guy said:


> I'd like a set (I think that's an avatar and sig, I'm not quite sure).
> 
> Stock:  . If that's too large to make a sig out of, then use the smaller version  I have the artists permission by the way, as I am the one who requested the pic to be colored.
> 
> I'd like the avatar to be of Naruto's face, and the sig to be the group shot. You could do any effects you want, as long as it's dark and looks kickass.



Can do.



~Greed~ said:


> So was my request not possible? heres what my post said just in case you didn't see it.



Corrans' got cha.



Zebrahead said:


> _Moving_ chibi request when you are ready for more:
> 
> 
> 
> Trafalgar Law.


Got cha after the hold.

*Chibi list:*
*Kenpachi* - Rock Howard
*Mish* - Marth
*Revy - *Revy*
Krix - *Sai*
Ema Skye - *Ema Skye

*CHIBIS ON HOLD


Sorry it been taking a while everyone, just been kinda down lately = Slow in Photoshop-ness. I'm 600 miles from any RL friend I have and I currently can't go out to meet new people/make some new friends. 
So I guess you could say I's just a Lonely Panda.
So, just bear with me, I will have everything done though. **:sweat*
*
*


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> So was my request not possible? heres what my post said just in case you didn't see it.



Sorry about that Greed. I'll work on it but some of your instructions were a bit hard to interpret. I'll give it my best though.


----------



## eunique (Oct 22, 2009)

so i dunno how to say it, but i want this one

whatever happens to it, i only want the grand fang fire bird please ^^


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 22, 2009)

eunique said:


> so i dunno how to say it, but i want this one
> 
> whatever happens to it, i only want the grand fang fire bird please ^^



^  Turn off your sig please 
After you do, then it's added to my list, or if Koroshi wants to do it he can.


----------



## eunique (Oct 22, 2009)

sorry, i didnt know how to do it ^^ hihihi


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2009)

Here we go ~Greed~


*Spoiler*: __ 









Not sure if this was the placement you wanted. It was kinda difficult to decipher where you wanted the text 
But basically I tried to cover the least amount of faces as possible.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Oct 22, 2009)

Ultimate Signature Request.
Junior Size
This is an animated sig. I would like 1 second in between each panel with action, and 2 seconds on the panel where the Newkama's talk to Mihawk, and when Luffy speaks of losing his hands.. On the first page, group the bottom two panels together. On the Second page, group the middle panel and the one to its left together, and the bottom left two panels together. On the last page, group the two bottom right panels together, and stop on the panel of Mihawk cutting the Frozen Tsunami wave in half. If this is far above sig limits, tell me. If only a little above, do it anyway.


Use all of the First page


Use all of the second page


The last panel to use will be Mihawk cutting the wave in half.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello, I'd like a chibi request <3

One of Kairi, thank you. .  is what her outfit looks like. thanks babe. <3


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 23, 2009)

eunique said:


> so i dunno how to say it, but i want this one
> 
> whatever happens to it, i only want the grand fang fire bird please ^^



Gotcha 



Kairi said:


> Hello, I'd like a chibi request <3
> 
> One of Kairi, thank you. .  is what her outfit looks like. thanks babe. <3



They still on hold, but yous on the list.


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2009)

Samurai said:


> Ultimate Signature Request.
> Junior Size
> This is an animated sig. I would like 1 second in between each panel with action, and 2 seconds on the panel where the Newkama's talk to Mihawk, and when Luffy speaks of losing his hands.. On the first page, group the bottom two panels together. On the Second page, group the middle panel and the one to its left together, and the bottom left two panels together. On the last page, group the two bottom right panels together, and stop on the panel of Mihawk cutting the Frozen Tsunami wave in half. If this is far above sig limits, tell me. If only a little above, do it anyway.
> 
> ...



I'll make up a couple versions for you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd like a chibi of Takumi Inui (guy in the gray jacket). Start at 6:34 to get who I'm talking about


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like a chibi of Takumi Inui (guy in the gray jacket). Start at 6:34 to get who I'm talking about



I'll add yous to the list, but they still on hold until I get Kenpachi's done.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2009)

Not a problem. I don't mind waiting.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 23, 2009)

trans & resize please 

 thanks

oh and Panda; can you resize my other SasuHina avatar?
it doesn't work because it's slightly too big


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 24, 2009)

*Chibi List: **
Mish* - Marth
*Revy - *Revy*
Krix - *Sai*
Ema Skye - *Ema Skye
*Zebrahead* - Trafalagar Law
*Kairi* - Kairi
*Darth Nihlius* - Takumi Inui



sweets said:


> trans & resize please
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...



Gotcha, however, which SasuHina Avatar?
(I don't remember half of my req after I do them )

On a personal note, I finally found a job =  
So, stuff should hopefully start going a bit faster again.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2009)

It was a .gif avatar, and it didn't work because it was slightly too big 

Congrats as well! 
i edited my request; though if you already did it, it's fine.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 25, 2009)

*eunique*:


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 25, 2009)

*Kenpachi*:


Corran did the animated-ness 

*Chibi List: **
Mish* - Marth
*Revy - *Revy*
Krix - *Sai*
Ema Skye - *Ema Skye
*Zebrahead* - Trafalagar Law
*Kairi* - Kairi
*Darth Nihlius* - Takumi Inui


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 25, 2009)

AWESOME


----------



## eunique (Oct 25, 2009)

awesome pandy, thank youuuuu


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2009)

^Sigs off guys please 

Samurai, I did two different speeds because your request might be a bit fast, not sure though. Use whichever you feel works best


----------



## Hawkeyes (Oct 25, 2009)

Great Job. You are right, your speed was better.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 26, 2009)

OOOOOO

Sign me up for a Chibi Gutts avatar. 

*Front*


*Sword*


Can you animate the sword?


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 27, 2009)

*Sweets*:
Sorry it took a bit, computer issues 
And I didnt see yous change, but I can do that one as well if you want 
*Looking for yous ava, if I can't find it I'll just remake it*


*Chibi List: **
Mish* - Marth
*Revy - *Revy*
Krix - *Sai*
Ema Skye - *Ema Skye
*Zebrahead* - Trafalagar Law
*Kairi* - Kairi
*Darth Nihlius* - Takumi Inui 	
*Dante10* - Gutts


----------



## RivFader (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello Panda,
is it possible for you to remove the background from , leaving only the pirates there and move the Alestorm logo above the head of the captain (you can ignore the other font)? Please PM me if you can do it (I won't access to teh interwebs till Friday ). Thanks in advance


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 27, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Hello Panda,
> is it possible for you to remove the background from , leaving only the pirates there and move the Alestorm logo above the head of the captain (you can ignore the other font)? Please PM me if you can do it (I won't access to teh interwebs till Friday ). Thanks in advance



Can do 

Sig though


----------



## RivFader (Oct 27, 2009)

Panda said:


> Can do
> 
> Sig though



What sig


----------



## Diarrhea (Oct 27, 2009)

Set request

*Stock:* 

*Size:* 350x480 (sig), 150x150 (avatar)
*Border:* Solid, its colour should fit with the picture (try one version with a border and another one without one, if it isn't too much work)

Just resize and add a border, no effects and text please.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 28, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Hello Panda,
> is it possible for you to remove the background from , leaving only the pirates there and move the Alestorm logo above the head of the captain (you can ignore the other font)? Please PM me if you can do it (I won't access to teh interwebs till Friday ). Thanks in advance





Diarrhea said:


> Set request
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Ich werde mich sofort darum kümmern. 
(Hopefully that's along the lines of what I'm trying to say )



And,
*Chibi List: **
Mish* - Marth
*Revy - *Revy*
Krix - *Sai*
Ema Skye - *Ema Skye
*Zebrahead* - Trafalagar Law
*Kairi* - Kairi
*Darth Nihlius* - Takumi Inui     
*Dante10* - Gutts     

Chibi Requests *ON HOLD*, at least until I get a rhythm going at work. 
I'm working the night shift, so I don't get home until about 11 - Midnight


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 28, 2009)

gracias 
love it, and can't wait
you don't have to do the others if u don't wanna


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 30, 2009)

*Diarrhea:
*
*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 









And,
*Chibi List: **
Mish* - Marth
*Revy - *Revy*
Krix - *Sai*
Ema Skye - *Ema Skye
*Zebrahead* - Trafalagar Law
*Kairi* - Kairi
*Darth Nihlius* - Takumi Inui     
*Dante10* - Gutts     

Chibi Requests *ON HOLD*, at least until I get a rhythm going at work. 
I'm working the night shift, so I don't get home until about 11 - Midnight


----------



## Diarrhea (Oct 30, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Diarrhea:
> *
> *Spoiler*: _Ava_
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.
+reps


----------



## Fin (Nov 2, 2009)

Can you chibi up me some chibi love with this fine gentleman.  His name is Ash Williams if it real concerns you.



Thanks my sugarplum


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 3, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Chibi List: **
> Mish* - Marth
> *Revy - *Revy*
> Krix - *Sai*
> ...



I'm sorry these are taking forever 
I have the next 2 days off, I will try to do as many as I can 



Fin said:


> Can you chibi up me some chibi love with this fine gentleman.  His name is Ash Williams if it real concerns you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks my sugarplum



Yes, once I get the others done, for the pure badassery of Ash and the Evil Dead movies. 

Sugarplum eh? 
You should know that just because my name is Panda, doesn't mean I'm a girl. For I am indeed a guy


----------



## valerian (Nov 3, 2009)

Chibi Kazuya Mishima avatar please.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 9, 2009)

Just thought I'd say that I haven't given up on the Chibis...

For a lack of a reasonable excuse, I've just not been in a Chibi-making mood... 

*They will be done though,* *and until I have all of these here done, I'm not taking any more Chibi requests.

*
*Chibi List: **
Mish* - Marth
*Revy - *Revy*
Krix - *Sai*
Ema Skye - *Ema Skye
*Zebrahead* - Trafalagar Law
*Kairi* - Kairi
*Darth Nihlius* - Takumi Inui     
*Dante10* - Gutts     
*Fin - *Ash*
Cyborg Franky -* Kazuya Mishima


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 9, 2009)

You guys hiring? I can take some of the load off for you with the gif sets


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 9, 2009)

I can add you, but we's not that busy currently, probably due to my lazy-ness with the chibi's


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 9, 2009)

I see no problem with that


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 9, 2009)

Added you are then, thankee and welcome


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad to help out


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 11, 2009)

*MISH*:

*MARTH*








*Revy - *Revy*
Krix - *Sai*
Ema Skye - *Ema Skye
*Zebrahead* - Trafalagar Law
*Kairi* - Kairi
*Darth Nihlius* - Takumi Inui     
*Dante10* - Gutts     
*Fin - *Ash*
Cyborg Franky -* Kazuya Mishima

I've gotten some Chibi help, so these should hopefully all be done soon


----------



## Eternity (Nov 11, 2009)

Set:

Stock:


Avy: The hands

Sig: The entire pic

Details: Make it look awsome somehow, try to show with effects the love between them

Border, Avy: Rounded, with black (like Panda's)

Border, Sig: Rounded, without black

Any1 can do that here?


----------



## Mish (Nov 11, 2009)

Panda said:


> *MISH*:
> 
> *MARTH*
> 
> ...


FFFFFFF yeah 

I love you <33333333333
I shall rep twice.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 11, 2009)

transparent set  plox

add any effects you want, senior sized set.
avatar of Exdeath the knight


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 11, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Set:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> transparent set  plox
> 
> add any effects you want, senior sized set.
> avatar of Exdeath the knight




Coming soonishly...hopefully


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 11, 2009)

okay then


----------



## Eternity (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks^^


----------



## Kairi (Nov 13, 2009)

Guys, I don't mean to be rude. I'm changing my request in the middle ! 
If you don't mind, I would like to tweak my request. Instead of having a chibi of Kairi in her normal outfit, I would like to have one in a christmas outfit.  I can tell your busybees, and as long as I get mines before the 18th of December, you can take as long as you want 

thank you ilu buhbye


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 15, 2009)

Can do Kairi 

*Tengoku*



*Kenpachi*


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 15, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> _Moving_ chibi request when you are ready for more:
> 
> 
> 
> Trafalgar Law.



If you haven't started mine yet, i'd like to change the request. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








If you couldn't tell by looking at the stocks, it's the one in the hat.


----------



## valerian (Nov 15, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Chibi Kazuya Mishima avatar please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'd like to change my request aswell to Jotaro Kujo.

Here's a reference.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 16, 2009)

*Chibi List*​
*Revy - Revy
Krix - Sai
Ema Skye - Ema Skye
Zebrahead - ZombieLand dude with the hat
Kairi - Christmas Kairi
Darth Nihlius - Takumi Inui 
Dante10 - Gutts 
Fin - Chainsaw Ash
Cyborg Franky - Jotaro Kujo*

*Revy* and *Krix*, I have someone that is supposed to be working in yours. 

*IM NOT TAKING ANY MORE UNTIL AT LEAST UP TO FIN'S IS DONE.*​


----------



## Hawkeyes (Nov 16, 2009)

Sig request: Animated

How about this then?

(Starting with Bottom panel)




(Skip the guy saying "Joun...")




(Stopping at top panel)



Thank you


----------



## Kek (Nov 27, 2009)

I would like a chibi avatar clone of Crona. Here's a pic if you need to know what s/he looks like:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 27, 2009)

Hawkeyes said:


> Sig request: Animated
> 
> How about this then?
> 
> ...



I'll take this.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 30, 2009)

Shop reopened


----------



## migukuni (Dec 4, 2009)

can this be rendered and resized?


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 4, 2009)

^ Sures 

And, so you all know, I got Chibi help.
And, from what she said, she might have a couple or so done fairly soon 
And, since I'm off finally, I'll try to get some done as well.


----------



## Javs (Dec 5, 2009)

Revy for Revy: 


Sai for Krix:



Working on that list one step at a time. Also, I'm not the one in charge of making them move, and looking back on previous posts, both of you requested that they be animated. I'm told another worker here will deal with the animating, but showing you that the base is done at least .


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 5, 2009)

So hawt.


----------



## Krix (Dec 5, 2009)

OMG; thank yoouuuu


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry about the wait 

And some of the scenes weren't able to fit into the signature, otherwise the file size would be over the limits


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 9, 2009)

Senior sized Set add any effects you want
Text: ROCK YOU ! in a Metal like font


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2009)

hel-looo! can I have this made transparent, and just leave the people, into a 150x150 avy.. please, thank you!




p.s. hi panda


----------



## Javs (Dec 18, 2009)

Ema Skye for Ema Skye


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 18, 2009)

Who's name is that I see at the top of the chibi list now?


----------



## Mikura (Dec 18, 2009)

Ava+Sig
Sig: Resize and transparenci (leave the pink circles)
Ava: Capture the heart with her tits (150x150)


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 18, 2009)

dolphinabottle said:


> Ema Skye for Ema Skye



Thank you~ pek


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 18, 2009)

Kairi:


(To Aldo, I only did hers first because she wanted it by today )
(To dolphin, yes, I did use your base, so you get the credit as well. I's not well, so I used yours as a shortcut to be honest )

*Aldo Raine - ZombieLand dude with the hat
Darth Nihlius - Takumi Inui 
Dante10 - Gutts 
Fin - Chainsaw Ash
Cyborg Franky - Jotaro Kujo
Kek - Chrona*

And, I know I've been neglecting this place a bit, but I'm not active in Tousen's anymore, so I should get back to here as soon as I get better, I've been sick for forever


----------



## Javs (Dec 18, 2009)

That's alright Panda . It's a logical thing to do anyways, would've done the same in your position .

Going to do that Zombieland guy next but I'm having friends stay over for next few days so gonna start after that.

We'll finish that waiting list soon enough . It will be an achievement.


----------



## Goku• (Dec 19, 2009)

Any chance of making this transparent...



Removing the speech bubble, leaving just the dude and the kid sitting on the grass. And a 150x150 of the dudes face, thanks.


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 19, 2009)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Senior sized Set add any effects you want
> Text: ROCK YOU ! in a Metal like font





Starr said:


> hel-looo! can I have this made transparent, and just leave the people, into a 150x150 avy.. please, thank you!
> 
> p.s. hi panda





Mikura said:


> Ava+Sig
> Sig: Resize and transparenci (leave the pink circles)
> Ava: Capture the heart with her tits (150x150)





Goku said:


> Any chance of making this transparent...
> 
> Removing the speech bubble, leaving just the dude and the kid sitting on the grass. And a 150x150 of the dudes face, thanks.



Gotchas, since I'm off today and tomorrow for being sick. 



Aldo Raine said:


> Who's name is that I see at the top of the chibi list now?



Zebra  head, your past-self /los



dolphinabottle said:


> That's alright Panda . It's a logical thing to do anyways, would've done the same in your position /hurr.
> 
> Going to do that Zombieland guy next but I'm having friends stay over for next few days so gonna start after that.
> 
> We'll finish that waiting list soon enough /pimp It will be an achievement.



Alrighty, I gots Takumi then


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 20, 2009)

I have all req (not chibi's) done except for Kenpachi.

Combination of the screen and my fever are making my eyes incredibly blood-shot, so they will be posted in this post tomorrow.

God I want to not be sick any-more


----------



## The Imp (Dec 20, 2009)

just a transparency


----------



## Eternity (Dec 20, 2009)

Want me to help out here?


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 20, 2009)

*Starr*


*Mikura*



*Goku*



*Lu Bu*


----------



## Goku• (Dec 20, 2009)

Cheers panda, love it!


----------



## santanico (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks panda, is there any chance that you can resize it to 150x150?


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 20, 2009)

Goku said:


> Cheers panda, love it!





Starr said:


> thanks panda, is there any chance that you can resize it to 150x150?



Quite welcome, and thankee


----------



## Eternity (Dec 21, 2009)

Ill do Zarakis req


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 21, 2009)

Can I have a *Chibi Doll Clone* of this guy please?

I hope thats an okay reference for you 

And also can I have this trans'd please?


Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Eternity (Dec 21, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a *Chibi Doll Clone* of this guy please?
> 
> I hope thats an okay reference for you
> 
> ...



Ill do the trans


----------



## Eternity (Dec 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 









With and without the books/magazines


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Tengoku, thats hot yo .

Will rep nao <3


----------



## Eternity (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad ya liked it


----------



## santanico (Dec 22, 2009)

hello, here again, just wondering if I can get this trans'd.


If I can get it a little smaller... like 400x400
thanks! no rush here


----------



## The Imp (Dec 22, 2009)

I want a transparency. Get rid of the purple background but leave the shadows at the bottom of their feet if possible.



Round the corners.

Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 22, 2009)

Starr said:


> hello, here again, just wondering if I can get this trans'd.
> 
> 
> If I can get it a little smaller... like 400x400
> thanks! no rush here



I'll taek dis :33


----------



## Goku• (Dec 22, 2009)

Could someone make this transparent for me thanks!....


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 23, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> I want a transparency. Get rid of the purple background but leave the shadows at the bottom of their feet if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Goku said:


> Could someone make this transparent for me thanks!....



Got yas


----------



## Laurens (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey, i would like to make a request 
Can you make a Half Life 2 Combine' Chibi Clone Avatar? 

Will rep and credit of course


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Dec 25, 2009)

Would a buggy the clown chibi clone (for an ava) from one piece be at all possible?

rep and credit guarunteed.


----------



## Fay (Dec 25, 2009)

Requesting set. 

Picture:
Sig:
- max size: senior member
- you're free to give your interpretation to the sig and it's layout, I myself was thinking of a fairytalish or sad/sorrow style.

Avatar:
- 150x150
- only her face


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 25, 2009)

Agovernment said:


> Hey, i would like to make a request
> Can you make a Half Life 2 Combine' Chibi Clone Avatar?
> 
> Will rep and credit of course





Dr.Majestic said:


> Would a buggy the clown chibi clone (for an ava) from one piece be at all possible?
> 
> rep and credit guarunteed.



Combine and Pirate Clowns?! 
Can do 



Fay said:


> Requesting set.
> 
> Picture:
> Sig:
> ...



Got you as well 

Ill have the set stuff done relatively soon, later on in the evening or tomorrow :33


----------



## Ito (Dec 27, 2009)

Requesting a chibi clone of Uryu Ishida from Bleach.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 27, 2009)

ok here is mine

just transparency please. border same as in my current avatar


----------



## Garudo (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know if it's possible, but I am going to ask it anyway. 



It is supposed to be a set:
Avatar of the head (Transparent)
And a Signature, if it's possible. 
Signature should include my name.

If it's possible, can you include nice graphix in both the avatar and signature. Something like this could be perfect.


For the rest. . . Suprise me. 

Thank you 
Forget the Chibi. . . I only want to have a set.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 28, 2009)

Still waiting for my Chibi Doll


----------



## Kek (Dec 28, 2009)

For my chibi, I found another pic that may be of better reference for you. It's got the sword and shoes and such. Would it be easier for you if I put it in my request post or just post it here?

here is anyways.


----------



## Garudo (Dec 28, 2009)

I have updated my request. . . I don't need a chibi. . . A set (Signature and Avatar) is fine. . .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 28, 2009)

Panda, I'm changing my request. I have something else in mind for a chibi avatar. 


I'd like a chibi avatar of Hana (the one with the bandana). 

And for that trans request that I forgot 

Doing it now :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 29, 2009)

Well if anyone's got time could they make this transparent?



I want the girl in the foreground and the centaur in the background as well the Japanese writing in front of the creature. Where the cloud covers the legs and tail of the centaur just include that as well.

Its a bit tricky but if a persons got the skills to have a go let me know.


----------



## orky5000 (Dec 29, 2009)

Could I have a chibi made of Roy from Fire Emblem?



And possibly a chibi of Mugen from Samurai Champloo if you have time?





Pleeeeaaaaasssseeeeeee?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry, but you need to have at least 20 posts to make a request. Come back then :]


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 30, 2009)

*I'll clean this place up/finish set req's soon. 

As for Chibis, they are getting done in the order they were requested


----------



## orky5000 (Dec 30, 2009)

orky5000 said:


> Could I have a chibi made of Roy from Fire Emblem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, I just wanted to ask if I could have chibis made of Roy and instead of Mugen, a chibi of Vincent Valentine from Fire Emblem. =D

Here's Vincent, btw:




*Spoiler*: __ 








I really love all of your work, btw. It's sooo good.  I went through all of the pages yesterday just looking through them cause they're really pretty. Yes, all of them. I'm just that lame. lol x3


----------



## Javs (Jan 1, 2010)

Zombieland person for Aldo Raine;


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks! Wasn't really expecting it tonight. Look great, though.


----------



## Javs (Jan 1, 2010)

Posting to update chibi list.

*Aldo Raine - ZombieLand dude with the hat
Darth Nihlius - Hana
Dante10 - Gutts 
Fin - Chainsaw Ash
Cyborg Franky - Jotaro Kujo
Kek - Chrona
Kelsey - Len Kagamine
Laurens - Half Life 2 Combine
Dr.Majestic - Buggy the Clown 
Zulu - Uryu Ishida
orky5000 - Roy from Fire Emblem/Vincent Valentine*



My god...  ._.

If there's anyone I missed or any changes please say so.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 1, 2010)

dolphinabottle said:


> My god...  ._.
> 
> If there's anyone I missed or any changes please say so.



Death-Kun gave me ideas for Chibi Rules on the first post, they should help from now on. 



To everyone else, if you have a request already made, yous getting it done still.

Otherwise, peoples gots to go by the rules nows


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 1, 2010)

dolphinabottle said:


> Posting to update chibi list.
> 
> *Aldo Raine - ZombieLand dude with the hat
> Darth Nihlius - Hana
> ...



You havent put anything next to mine but the character I want is Len Kagamine


----------



## valerian (Jan 1, 2010)

So close. :33

Just wanted to let you know that Jotaro wears normal black shoes, since I didn't get a pic of him and his shoes.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jan 1, 2010)

Panda said:


> Combine and Pirate Clowns?!
> Can do



some referances like you asked, hope it helps.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd like to request a sig set of this pic: 

I'd like it to have a botted border and have any effects you are necessary to add to the sig, as long as any such effects are either black or red or some shade of the said colors. I'd like the text to say "Please. Don't make me choose." And also say fanart by L-Word and sig by (whoever does it).

Thanks alot!


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2010)

Heya.. can I get this GIF resized to 150x150 under the required size for avy gifs as well.
one with border and one without plz.


thank you~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 2, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> I'd like to request a sig set of this pic:
> 
> I'd like it to have a botted border and have any effects you are necessary to add to the sig, as long as any such effects are either black or red or some shade of the said colors. I'd like the text to say "Please. Don't make me choose." And also say fanart by L-Word and sig by (whoever does it).
> 
> Thanks alot!





Starr said:


> Heya.. can I get this GIF resized to 150x150 under the required size for avy gifs as well.
> one with border and one without plz.
> 
> 
> thank you~



I'll be doing these


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 2, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> I'd like to request a sig set of this pic:
> 
> I'd like it to have a botted border and have any effects you are necessary to add to the sig, as long as any such effects are either black or red or some shade of the said colors. I'd like the text to say "Please. Don't make me choose." And also say fanart by L-Word and sig by (whoever does it).
> 
> Thanks alot!



*Spoiler*: __ 











Starr said:


> Heya.. can I get this GIF resized to 150x150 under the required size for avy gifs as well.
> one with border and one without plz.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2010)

panda my dear, do you remember when i asked you in a PM to make me a chibi clone? 

still the same request, if you have the time to do it.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks, I love it! But what about the avy?


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you! I'll rep you as soon as I can


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh, you wanted an avatar? 

I can do that, hold on.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 3, 2010)

^ Thanks alot! Love it! Sorry about any confusion though...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 3, 2010)

No problem here


----------



## runsakurarun (Jan 3, 2010)

Please make the images on the left(100x100avi) and right(sig) transparent
Ignore the image in the center
Many thanks!


----------



## Garudo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hope to see my request very soon


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jan 5, 2010)

*Avatar request*



*0:34 to 0:36*

*borderless and  no color.
*
*crop out all subtitles please.*

*I want it looped*


*Signature Request*



*0:55 to 1:03*

*(I basically want that cool fighting scene from the moment that ball of electricity comes down.)*

*borderless and  no color.
*
*crop out all subtitles please.*

*I want it looped*


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2010)

hello, I gots a sig and avy gif request..



if I can get 3 avies and 2 sigs? I figured since the actual stock isn't like
an animated episode of anything but more like clips. err
avys 150x150:
0:27 - 0:32, 0:52 - 0:56 and 1:01 - 1:04

sigs, size as long as its not big:
0:20 - 25 & 0:39 - 0:45

if the request is too big or long, let me know plz.
thanx in advance


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 5, 2010)

Howdy all 

I have today and tomorrow off, so Imma try to get set req's done at least.

Please, feel free to annoy the hell outta me with PMs and VMs (Don't spam the thread though) to get things done, and that isn't sarcasm, really please do.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 5, 2010)

Starr said:


> hello, I gots a sig and avy gif request..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 6, 2010)

*Goku:
*

*Fay:
*


*Onizuka:
*

*
Garudo:*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 6, 2010)

For Panda pek

I would like a set  
For the avy: I want it centered around their faces. 
For the sig and avy: Within junior limits, add whatever effects you think looks good  
I just want it to be pretty  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 6, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> For Panda pek
> 
> I would like a set
> For the avy: I want it centered around their faces.
> ...





Shall be done after I wake up, for its about 4:30 AM here.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 6, 2010)

Panda said:


> Shall be done after I wake up, for its about 4:30 AM here.



It's all good  and it's actually 5:31 here  the epic snow has been keeping me out of school, so I am nocturnal  tomorrow will be the third day in a row


----------



## Garudo (Jan 6, 2010)

Panda said:


> *Garudo:*



It's amazing.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 6, 2010)

**Kiri Amane*:




*Lu Bu*, tis getting done


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 6, 2010)

Panda said:


> **Kiri Amane*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I loves it! Thank you again pek


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 7, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well if anyone's got time could they make this transparent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well just to remind people of my transparency request...if its too hard just someone say so.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 7, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well just to remind people of my transparency request...if its too hard someone say so.



Sorries, I forgot to quote yous req, I am doing yours as well, and I have the girl transed so far.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey, I hope ya'll didn't forget about mine )=

*Avatar request*



*0:34 to 0:36*

*borderless and no color.
*
*crop out all subtitles please.*

*I want it looped*


*Signature Request*



*0:55 to 1:03*

*(I basically want that cool fighting scene from the moment that ball of electricity comes down.)*

*borderless and no color.
*
*crop out all subtitles please.*

*I want it looped*


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jan 7, 2010)

i hope my buggy chibi clone is coming along well. or at least close to being done


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd like a Chibi clone.  Hmmm...of Neji Hyuga maybe? If I can't get one of him, then a Sasuke one is fine too. :}


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 7, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> I'd like a Chibi clone.  Hmmm...of Neji Hyuga maybe? If I can't get one of him, then a Sasuke one is fine too. :}




*Blind Itachi* has already made them, so here you goes:

*Credit him though 




*


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks, Starr just told me. My bad. :sweat


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll be working on requests tonight, so expect to see something, unless something comes up


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2010)

Starr said:


> hello, I gots a sig and avy gif request..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2010)

oh Darth, they're wonderful pek
I'll rep you as soon as I can..(gotta spread).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2010)

Why, thank you


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 8, 2010)

SIGNATURE REQUEST THANKS 


0:40-0:44 & 52-55 TOGERTHER GIF PLEASE 
Remove the writing if you can pls (if not its fine)
Rectangular,long,but not too big will do thanks you


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmm...how's my request looking? almost done? lol


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd like  picture transparent, pl0x? :33
Keep it the same size.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 8, 2010)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> SIGNATURE REQUEST THANKS
> 
> 
> 0:40-0:44 & 52-55 TOGERTHER GIF PLEASE
> ...



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Ito (Jan 8, 2010)

Reminding Panda-san about my chibi request. I requested before the rules were changed as Zulu. Don't forget about me.

My request was a chibi clone of Uryu Ishida from Bleach.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 8, 2010)

Ava: 150x150.

Sig: Add some effect, but not over the top. And if you could add this text "This is for the record."


----------



## santanico (Jan 8, 2010)

hey Darth.. can you PLZ extend this ava to the part where Nel transforms and falls into his arms?
plz!!





I'm sorry to bug..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 8, 2010)

Can't do that, otherwise the gif wouldn't fit, sorry.

EDIT

I might be able to do that. I'll give it a try.


----------



## santanico (Jan 8, 2010)

you can edit the first part out.. if that will work?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll try and surprise you


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2010)

i hope mine is done soon good job


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 9, 2010)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> i hope mine is done soon good job




Spamming isn't necessary, you have yous sig off finally so it'll get worked on now. 

As for the other req's you'll all be gotten to soon as well


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 11, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> I want a transparency. Get rid of the purple background but leave the shadows at the bottom of their feet if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Waking Dreamer said:


> Well if anyone's got time could they make this transparent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hiya you two. 

Ho'kays, here's the situation:
Tis my fault for not double checking my list Lu Bu, otherwise it'd be done by now, and I apologize. 

Lu Bu's will be done first, then yours Dreamer. 
However, there be a snag...I got a chemical burn on my right hand, and being right handed that kinda slows me down, on top of the fact that I don't use a mouse to do any of my work, I use my laptop's touch-pad. 


*Spoiler*: _Sees_ 



Lighting sucks, but on my wrist and knuckles mainly, tis all on my fingers as well...



Just thought I'd show I wasn't BS'n yall 
They *are* being done though.

EDIT:

*Lu Bu*:


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jan 11, 2010)

It seems everyone is getting theirs but me )=


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 14, 2010)

Natsuhiko Miroku said:


> It seems everyone is getting theirs but me )=



I'll take a crack at it. Do you have a link that's a raw version instead of subbed?


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jan 14, 2010)

The second link is no need...

the first no, I can't find another version sadly...but its cool if you can't crop it its alright


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 15, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'd like  picture transparent, pl0x? :33
> Keep it the same size.







Super Mike said:


> Ava: 150x150.
> 
> Sig: Add some effect, but not over the top. And if you could add this text "This is for the record."





Hope ya likes :33


*Darth Nihlius - Hana
Dante10 - Gutts 
Fin - Chainsaw Ash
Cyborg Franky - Jotaro Kujo
Kek - Chrona
Kelsey - Len Kagamine
Laurens - Half Life 2 Combine
Dr.Majestic - Buggy the Clown 
Zulu - Uryu Ishida
orky5000 - Roy from Fire Emblem/Vincent Valentine*

Turns out I had a Hana already


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 15, 2010)

That's not how I wanted it though :0

With the bandana, yeah, but methinks that's not the color I wanted


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 22, 2010)

Closed on request of owner


----------

